# Adria Vision - a bouquet for Ms Sterk



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Re my previous posts - I am very pleased to report that Adria have sorted out a number of my dealer problems, in particular, they have sorted out my warranty documents both for the base vehicle and the "caravan" part. They have also sent me a copy of the mother of all user manuals - something like 250 pages.  I must admit that I'm very pleased with the way Adria have handled this. Most helpful and where they couldn't help, they explained why. That's what I call customer care.


So now all I've got to do is recover some money owing to me by the dealer. So the hard work starts here.


----------

